# Meet Moose



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

We picked up our Little Man last week, and we are absolutely in love! He has done so well with his crate, potty training and getting along great with our other dog. He's a sweetie!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cutie.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Welcome. Love love love the name, and what a handsome chap.  That's the name I would choose for a boy V (maybe one day). Have fun!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the name too! It's our nickname for our boy 

He's beautiful!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Soooo Cute!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love the name! Such a handsome pup.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a good looking boy! Don't you feel lucky?! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

? is that a COW on the Couch with Moose - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## MindyRaeRiley (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats! Super cute!! Sleeping shots are the best!! Just got me a new puppy, too. Isn't it exciting?!?!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

R said:


> ? is that a COW on the Couch with Moose - LOL !!!!!!


Yes, I do believe that's a Guernsey. My grandpa was a dairy farmer so I must be right!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like a Dane to me?

Such a cute dog and I will add the name to my short list for my next puppy!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Moose looks very much at home, and happy with his warm cow/dog pillow... He is adorable, great little face.
You know, like kids, pups have a tendency to grow into their names... LOL You need to keep us in the loop ;D


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, we are working on our coordination... he is a bit clumsy 

And ohh how he loves to chew everything, especially wood chips from the planter!


----------

